# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Tarihteki İlk 16 Türk Devleti

## anau

*d.jpg1. Hun Devleti:*
Büyük Hun Devleti Orta Asyada kurulan ilk Türk devletidir. MÖ 220′den MS 216′ya kadar hüküm sürmüştür. Bilinen ilk hükümdarı Teomandır. Mete Han döneminde devletin sınırları Japon Denizinden Hazar Denizine kadar geniş bir bölgeyi kapsamıştır.
*
2. BatI Hun İmparatorluğu*
MÖ 53′de, Büyük Hun İmparatorluğunun ikiye bölünmesiyle, Batı Türkistanda Cici Han tarafından kurulan Türk devletidir. Yaşadığı dönem boyunca en büyük bölgesel güç olmuştur.
*
3. Avrupa Hunları (Batı Hunları):*
Avrupa Hunları MS 434′de Atillanın başa geçmesiyle büyük bir devlet haline geldiler. Hakim olduğu yıllarda, Avrupa kıtasında en büyük güç olmuştur.
*4. Akhunlar:*
5. yüzyılın ortalarında, Amuderya nehrinin çevresinde kurulmuş ve gelişme göstermiş bir Türk devletidir. Horasan, Afganistan ve İran topraklarına kadar yayılmıştır. Kısa bir dönem hüküm sürmesine rağmen, hakimiyeti boyunca Asyada büyük bir güç olmuştur.
*
5. Göktürk Devleti:*
Göktürk Devleti, Türk tarihinde Türk adı ile kurulan ilk devlettir. Devletin kurucusu ve ilk hükümdarı olan Bumin Kağan, Orta Asyadaki bütün Türk boylarını egemenliği altında toplamıştır. Bumin Kağan ölünce yerine oğlu Murat Kağan hükümdar olmuştur. Bu dönemde İpek Yolu Türklerin denetimine girmiş ve Türkler Çine üstünlüklerini kabul ettirmişlerdir.
*6. Uygur Hakanlığı:*
Büyük Hunların torunları olan Uygurlar, çok sayıda devlet kurmuşlardır. Uygur Hakanlığı bunlardan birisidir. 744-840 yılları arasında hüküm sürmüştür. Selenga, Orhun ve Tola ırmakları havzalarından Baykal Gölünün güneyindeki bozkırlara kadar uzanan geniş sahada yaşamışlardır. 100 yıla yakın bir süre içinde, Asya kıtasında, bölgesel güç olmuşlardır.
*7. Avar Devleti:*
Macaristanda büyük bir devlet kuran Avarlar, zaman zaman İstanbulu kuşatmışlardır. O dönemde Avrupa kıtasında bölgesel güç oluşturmuşlardır. İstanbulu kuşatan ilk Türk boyu Avarlar olmuştur.

*8. Hazar Devleti:*
Kafkaslarda kurulmuş olan Hazarlar, Hazar Denizine de adını vermiştir. 7. yüzyıldan itibaren iyice güçlenen ve bütün Doğu Avrupayı eline geçiren Hazarlar, 3 yüzyıl hüküm sürmüşler ve yıkılana kadar bölgede çok büyük bir güç oluşturmuşlardır.
*9. Karahanlılar:*
10. yüzyılın ortalarında Orta Asyada kurulan ilk Müslüman Türk devletidir. Aynı zamanda ilk Müslüman Türk devleti olarak bölgesel hakimiyet kurdular.
*10. Gazneliler:*
Karahanlılarla aynı dönemde yaşamışlardır. İlk Müslüman Türk devletlerindendir. Sınırları Afganistan ve Hindistanı içine alır. Karahanlılar ile birlikte Asya kıtasında, bölgesel bir güç olmuşlardır.
*
11. Büyük Selçuklu İmparatorluğu:*
Ön Asyada kurulan ilk ve en büyük Müslüman Türk devletlerinden biridir. 1040-1157 yılları arasında hüküm sürmüştür. Güneybatı Asyanın tamamına yakın bir bölümüne hakim olan Büyük Selçuklu Devleti, bölgenin en büyük gücü olmuştur.
*
12. Hârizmşahlar Devleti:*
Büyük Selçuklu Devleti ile aynı dönemde, 1097-1231 yılları arasında Aral Gölünün güneyinde yaşamışlardır. Orta Asyada bölgesel hakim güç olmuşlardır
*
13. Timurlar Devleti:*
1370-1507 yılları arasında, Ege kıyılarından Orta Asyaya ve Hint Okyanusuna kadar uzanan geniş topraklar üzerinde hüküm sürmüş büyük bir Türk devletidir. Hakim olduğu topraklardan en büyük bölgesel güç olduğu anlaşılır.
*
14. Bâbur Devleti:*
1494-1858 yılları arasında Hindistanda hüküm sürmüştür. Hakim olduğu tarihlerde, Asyada büyük bir güç oluşturmuştur

*15. Altınordu Hanlığı:*
1227-1502 yılları arasında, Karadeniz ile Hazar Denizi arasında yaşamış bir Türk devletidir. Yaklaşık üç asır Asyada hakim güç olmuştur.
*16. Osmanlı İmparatorluğu:*
1299′da Söğüt civarında kurulmuş ve 1923 yılına kadar devam etmiş ve üç kıtada hakimiyet kurmuş bir cihan devletidir. Toprak bakımından en geniş sınırlara ulaştığı dönemde Anadolu, Kafkasya, Kırım, Güney Ukrayna, bugünkü Romanya, Yugoslavya, Bulgaristan, Yunanistan, Macaristan, Suriye, Ürdün, Lübnan, İsrail, Irak, Suudi Arabistan, Yemen, Mısır, Tunus, Libya ve Cezayiri yönetmiştir

Tarihte 16 büyük türk devleti
cumhurbaşkanlığı forsundaki 16 büyük türk devleti
16 türk devleti

----------

